# A new restaurant recommendation for NYC



## upr_crust (Aug 23, 2006)

I had the pleasure of dining at del Posto, Mario Batali's newest restaurant in NYC's Chelsea/meatpacking district. I can highly recommend the place for the food, the physical surroundings (widely spaced tables, comfortable chairs, high-ceilinged and spacious rooms), and the service. Check out their Web page - www.delposto.com, which lists both a sample menu, and a copy of their enormous (and overwhelmingly Italian) wine list.


----------

